# icd9 for pitted keratolysis



## mamacase1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Can someone help me with an ICD9 code for pitted keratolysis?


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey,

I think 701.1 or 695.89 (if congenital then 757.39) is the correct one (please refer your report).

Pitted keratolysis (also known as "Keratolysis plantare sulcatum", "Keratoma plantare sulcatum," and "Ringed keratolysis") is a skin infection that can be caused by wearing tight or restricting footwear and excessive sweating during exercise. The infection is characterized by craterlike pits on the surface of the feet and toes, particularly weight bearing areas.

Pitted Keratolysis is caused by bacteria, which thrive in these environments. Treatment consists of the application of topical antibiotics. After discontinuation of the antibotical creme, be sure to change socks frequently. After exercise be sure to thoroughly clean your feet. Dry after cleaning so they do not remain warm and moist.

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------



## mamacase1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank Your


----------

